# GH Levels



## Dolly Sprint 16v (27 Dec 2008)

UKaps - Gang

The higher the No.0 on the GH Scale indicates the harder or softer water.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## scottturnbull (27 Dec 2008)

The higher the reading, the harder the water.


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jan 2009)

Yep, low = soft, high = hard.

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Jan 2009)

Is it better to have a "high" reading than a "low" reading as mine is 2.

Regards

Paul


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Jan 2009)

It doesn't really matter as long as you have some.  2dGH perhaps a little bit low - I tend to add RO Right to my RO water during water changes to give me a dGH of 3-4 - however if your plants are fine and showing no problems then I wouldn't worry.  Some plants, such as Vallis, may suffer in very soft water though.


----------

